# Another "should I confront them" question



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, we just found out who the couple replacing us will be. We've been told that they have been telling people (including kids) that they are replacing us because we were fired.

No, I am not certain it's true.

They claim to be born again Christians and have discussed biblical matters with me in the past. If you were me, would you ask them about it, or just let it go?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 22, 2005)

Adam,
Are the sources reliable?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2005)

Sort of, my wife is on the phone with the people now. She just picked it up and handled it really well. I am sitting here listening to the conversation and it seems to be going well. I suppose all I had to do all along was say something to my wife!:bigsmile:


----------

